# Sanskrit Is Derived From Tamil



## dalbirk (Aug 19, 2010)

I recently came across this bolg which argues ( very well ) that Sanskrit is actually an artificial language & it has borrowed heavily from Tamil . Also that Tamil is the oldest language in Indian sub-continent . I like to know what other SRNers think about it 
http://mayyam.com/hub/viewtopic.php?t=3097&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
 Regards 
Dalbir Singh


----------



## ac_marshall (Aug 19, 2010)

Sat Sri Akal,
I have spent quite a number of years in Southern India and have learnt Tamil quite well. I find that the words of Tamil in their pure form have very little correlation with Sanskrit and can be considered as one of the oldest languages of human society. Tamil may be called the origin of languages of Southern India i.e. Dravidian Languages. However, Sanskrit may also equally old and could have co-existed with Tamil but in the Aryan society. The claim made by some Sanskrit patrons that it is the origin of all Indian languages does not hold good in case of Tamil. 

Regards:


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 19, 2010)

Sanskrit and Tamil have independent origins. Tamil is older than Sanskrit. And Sanskrit is not as old as old Punjabi.

Language and politics are not easy to disentangle and the biases of the blogger may have need of review.


----------



## Amarpal (Aug 20, 2010)

Dear Khalsa Ji,

As I know, before the entry of Aryans into India, the Dravidian languages were spoken by the inhabitants of India; Tamil language is one of the many Dravidian languages presently spoken in India. Sanskrit has borowed a lot from these languages. 

The route that Aryans have followed doesnot have hard Dee where one has to turn the tounge upward as in Ladkee (girl) or Ladka (boy). These sounds and many more in Sanskrit and its derivatives have been borrowd from Dravidian Languages. The root or mother language of Latin and Sanskrit is the same. That is why Sanskrit is included in Indo Europian group of languages.

Tamil could not be linked to any language that existed outside India. It is truly Indian language that has origin and history of evolution in India. As I know, there is only one word which is similar in Tamil and Hybrew - the one used for pea{censored}. 

Some of the seals of Harrapan civilisation have been deciphered using Dravidian languages, indiacating that it prevailed in India much before the arrival of Sanskrit. 

With love and respect for all

Amarpal Singh

P.S. The paper connecting Harapan seals with Dravidian languages had appeared long back in Scientific American. I do not have the reference.


----------



## spnadmin (Aug 20, 2010)

Amarpal said:


> Dear Khalsa Ji,
> 
> As I know, before the entry of Aryans into India, the Dravidian languages were spoken by the inhabitants of India; Tamil language is one of the many Dravidian languages presently spoken in India. Sanskrit has borowed a lot from these languages.
> 
> ...




This is totally true according to the scholarship on this subject available to us at this time. Thank you


----------

